# 2 tankless gas heaters vs high efficiency boiler w/ indirect for hair salon.



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Trying to weigh some pros and cons here. Other than higher initial cost of the boiler/indirect combo, I'm having trouble coming up with any other downsides. Lower maintenance costs, system longevity, etc.

Leaning toward a Navien NHB-150 & Superstor SSU-60. I think the 60 would be plenty, but I've had a little trouble estimating average/peak GPM with a lot of the fixtures being sporadically used. 

Fixtures:
4 hair sinks
2 public lav sinks
1 private lav sink
1 private shower
1 residential washing machine
1 bar type sink
1 kitchen sink

Any opinions and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

spamispeople said:


> Trying to weigh some pros and cons here. Other than higher initial cost of the boiler/indirect combo, I'm having trouble coming up with any other downsides. Lower maintenance costs, system longevity, etc.
> 
> Leaning toward a Navien NHB-150 & Superstor SSU-60. I think the 60 would be plenty, but I've had a little trouble estimating average/peak GPM with a lot of the fixtures being sporadically used.
> 
> ...




go extra big cause you dont want to hear about the ladies not having enough warm water for their hair stations, they get extremely crappy about this.... 

sure enough someone will make it their mission to want to take a long shower right at the peak time every day and you will hear about it ...very loudly...........


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

spamispeople said:


> Trying to weigh some pros and cons here. Other than higher initial cost of the boiler/indirect combo, I'm having trouble coming up with any other downsides. Lower maintenance costs, system longevity, etc.
> 
> Leaning toward a Navien NHB-150 & Superstor SSU-60. I think the 60 would be plenty, but I've had a little trouble estimating average/peak GPM with a lot of the fixtures being sporadically used.
> 
> ...


Propose what you think will work and why then have them sign off on no performance liability for you. Only a plumbing engineer should be liable for design work.


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I think the 60 will be plenty. Hair sinks are only on a few minutes at a time, manager's full bath will most likely be rare use.


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

I have done both in the same restaurant, 2 rinnai 199k btu linked 7years later installed a nti 250kbtu and 80 gal smart tank 
the boiler and indirect lasted far longer .The water here is very aggressive .having only treated water in the heat exchanger as well as longer burn cycles (not on & off with every use) made a huge difference in longevity in this high volume eatery


----------



## Diddle (Oct 24, 2012)

Give both options if you have the time. They'll feel like they're more informed and making the better decision. 

I'd be going the same way that you are thinking though. Better to have the steady flow of reserved hot water than risk getting any cold or hot spots with the stop and start nature of 2-4 different people operating different hair sinks during busy times. 

Not sure how much time you spend in hair salons. But your good name could be ruined in an hour if you get this wrong!!


----------



## ocyrus411 (Jun 24, 2018)

yeah i think ur indirect and 60 gal storage would be plenty, maybe even too much? if its in the budget why not though.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

ON demand will require maintenance which they won't do, go aggressive with a high output commercial heater.


----------

